# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Сегодня - начало конференции Института Бхактиведанты

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Сегодня начинается он-лайн конференция Института Бхактиведанты, которая будет проводиться 28-29 августа 2020 г. 

Среди выступающих:

ЕС Хридайананда Госвами
ЕМ Брахматиртха Прабху (куратор ИБ - США)
ЕС Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
ЕС Бхактиведанта Садху Свами 
Е.М. Васушрештха Прабху и другие преданные, занятые научной академической работой (Великобритания, США, Россия)

Начало ежедневной трансляции - 8.00 по моск. времени.

Адрес трансляции - 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXZ..._as=subscriber

Выступление Бхактиведанты Садху Свами - 28 августа - 8.00
Выступление Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами - 29 августа - 8.00.

----------

